# Sherlock: BBC Miniseries



## Mr Violence (Apr 25, 2011)

Sherlock (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is a re-imagining of Sherlock Holmes in a contemporary time. This grabbed me and we watched 4.5 hours of it in one sitting. I just watched these 3 mini-movies with my friends. Holy crap. They are freaking awesome.

Has anyone else seen these? Highly recommended if you like that quick wit and the absurdity of Sherlock Holmes.

Cannot WAIT for the next 3. They're each about an hour and a half long. Had my full attention from start to finish. I think it's pretty brilliant how they captured Sherlock Holmes in a modern setting.

Thoughts? Anyone seen it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw the first season when it came out, was a lot better than I expected.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I saw the first season when it came out, was a lot better than I expected.



Aye, totally - I'll be watching with interest


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 27, 2011)

saw them here on pbs, thought they were good.


----------



## Skyblue (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm definitely a Sherlock Holmes fan, so I'll check it out as soon as I can. 
Thanks!


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 29, 2011)

i really enjoyed the first few that came out. I look forward to the new ones. definitely worth a watch


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 13, 2011)

Just watched all 3 episodes yesterday (which is why I'm bumping this back up), and it's awesome! They were really spot on with Sherlock.... 
Only issue I have is that I feel they made Watson kind of useless... AGAIN. They always do that in almost every version, and it really bugs me. He can be so awesome, and complete Holmes, but they just don't do it... It's also like that in the original books, I'll give them that, but a modern re-make could have been a great excuse to change that. 

Also, for those who already watched all 3 episodes:


Spoiler



I found Moriarty to be ANNOYING AS FUCK  I wanted to strangle him the second he started talking  He's definitely different then any way I ever imagined him... But I'm anxious to see how it will develop.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 13, 2011)

I actually thought Watson was used pretty well. Because of the on screen way they show you Holmes' thinking process, instead of simply being a device to tell you what Holmes is thinking through conversation, Watson becomes a means of character development and comedy.

I don't like the sledgehammered clues a la CSI that feature in it, though they allow they above, but I did enjoy the miniseries. The little nods to the books were great, three patch habit, the blog, Afghanistan...


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 13, 2011)

chronocide said:


> I actually thought Watson was used pretty well. Because of the on screen way they show you Holmes' thinking process, instead of simply being a device to tell you what Holmes is thinking through conversation, Watson becomes a means of character development and comedy.
> 
> I don't like the sledgehammered clues a la CSI that feature in it, though they allow they above, but I did enjoy the miniseries. The little nods to the books were great, three patch habit, the blog, Afghanistan...


Yes, but my problem is that it's always Holmes being a super genius that solves EVERYTHING, and Watson just sits there and goes "Oh yes, you're amazing Holmes" 
Which I find annoying...


----------



## lava (Jul 18, 2011)

I watched all three as well - LOVED them so much I wrote to PBS encouraging more. The dialogue that Sherlock has with the cabbie is absolutely amazing. And the guy playing Moriarti is awesome too. Can't wait for the new ones to come out. EDIT: sorry Skyblue, I thought he was great!


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 18, 2011)

lava said:


> I watched all three as well - LOVED them so much I wrote to PBS encouraging more. The dialogue that Sherlock has with the cabbie is absolutely amazing. And the guy playing Moriarti is awesome too. Can't wait for the new ones to come out. EDIT: sorry Skyblue, I thought he was great!


I'd prefer putting that in spoiler tags, just for any case: 


Spoiler



If you're talking about Moriarty- He was indeed great, but the character itself was annoying as FUCK  like I said, I wanted to strangle him- the actual Moriarty, not the actor


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 25, 2012)

Anybody see the new series?? It was pretty intense and I really can't wait to see how they explain the end!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr Violence said:


> Anybody see the new series?? It was pretty intense and I really can't wait to see how they explain the end!



Loved it. Brilliant ending. Think I've figured it out too.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 25, 2012)

its on netflix
i saw the first episode and loved it
will watch the others when i get time


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 26, 2012)

Just watched both series on a recommendation from a friend and I very much enjoyed it. I loved the way they have adaped the story to the present day and I cannot wait for series 3


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 27, 2012)

Apparently, ABC (I think) in the U.S. is planning on doing an 'modern day' version of Holmes as well. So now the BBC's lawyers are telling them to tread lightly because if they emulate "Sherlock" too closely, there will be lawsuits filed.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 28, 2012)

Spinedriver said:


> Apparently, ABC (I think) in the U.S. is planning on doing an 'modern day' version of Holmes as well. So now the BBC's lawyers are telling them to tread lightly because if they emulate "Sherlock" too closely, there will be lawsuits filed.



well, there was a cartoon series that depicted sherlock and his adventures in a distanced future with mr. watson being a cyborg and the entire world being in a steam-punk era...

so putting sherlock in a different time frame isn't really unique


----------

